# Armour for snow park



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Definitely get a helmet, and some crash pants are a great choice too. Not only do the pants protect your tailbone if you eat it on a rail/ice etc, but they insulate your ass from the ice-cold chairlift seats.

As for the rest...It's up to you. I don't know many people that ride with upper armor even in the park.

Wristguards are another nice addition. I bought some Level gloves that have wrist protection built in.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant speak for everyone but me personally I cant wear protective equiptment, I hate the feeling of bulkyness, and tight straps everywhere. I never wore any and never will it sounds dumb but I feel more safe without it, cuz if I do wear it thats all I think about, and constantly fixing them, loosing my focus making me more susceptible for a crash. if you feel you must wear something then a helmet and wrist gaurds. all the rest I wouldnt bother with tho.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

^ You sound like a typical jock talking about something you know nothing about.

Watch yourself with getting ass pads. Anything that has a huge hip protector has the tendency to ride up and move towards your ribs. Minimalist designs are actually key here. Try to find one thats just cover the tail bone area. As far as upper body Head actually makes a zip up vest that protects the spinal column down and has some padding over the hips. It's a tight fit that feels like a second skin.

Wrist guards are a joke, especially ones built into a glove. Most of those wrist guards if you fall drive the break point up and snap the arm in 2 places. There's one that's designed specifically for snowboarding and has a slew of pro athletes that it sponsors, can't think of the name of it but that'd be the only one I'd recommend.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

^ its called an opinion you dumb fuck
and you sound like a front of the class sitting know it all little bitch, do you even snowboard or do you just sit on the computer all day with your bifocals taking notes so you sound like you know what your talking about. haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

I would probably say it's up to the individual and what level or protection, or more accurately what level or risk you're willing to take.

I dislocated my shoulder on my first snowboard trip, so I tend to be careful with my joints. I'm also a fitness instructor and have worked at a post-P.T. facility before, mostly rehabing shoulder and knee joints. the most common 2-splint wrist glove won't help that well if you fall hard enough. The gloves listed below tend to feel better and provide me with decent support, but realistically wrist guards are a deterrant, not a full prevention mechanism.

I also ride streetbikes now, use to dirt bike, so I have armor left over from that.

Haven't been snowboarding that long, nor am I 18 anymore, so i would say i'm more cautious. I do a lot of free-riding and more of a speed person for now, but I wanted to get into park. My park gear is as follows:

Gyro Helmet
Fox Launch Suit (this is actually made for harder impact, i like it because my joints suck, and it gives a good back protector down to lower-back)
Fox Launch Suit / Upper Body Armor
Level Fly Protective Gloves
Level Fly Protective Snowboard Gloves, 2009
Demon Flex padded shorts (works well for me, doesn't ride up, cushions my backside well)
Demon Flex-Force Pro Low Padded Shorts, Men's 2009 - CLOSEOUT

Note: May be overkill to some, but personally learned from sports bike riding that its better to be a bit bulky and uncomfortable then to eat shit and break bones or loose skin.

XSportsprotective may have decent catalog of protective gear, but you can find better prices if you shop around.

Good luck, hope it helps.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> ^ its called an opinion you dumb fuck
> and you sound like a front of the class sitting know it all little bitch, do you even snowboard or do you just sit on the computer all day with your bifocals taking notes so you sound like you know what your talking about. haha


I'm going snowboarding at 1 this afternoon, can you say that? It's ok go lift some weights and drink some HGH. Fucking meat head.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm going snowboarding at 1 this afternoon, can you say that? It's ok go lift some weights and drink some HGH. Fucking meat head.


YouTube - My New Haircut


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeah that's pretty much the way I picture this guy. Typical NYC guido claiming hardcore status cause he lives in a city.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

I love that video. ALways can make you laugh


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

helmet is obviously most important

chest protection, in my opinion is retarded and constrictive, I like to breathe when i ride...although i guess if i was going really big and was sketched i might consider wearing some (although I am speaking out of ignorance hear, never actually tried wearing chest protection for snowboarding, only hockey, so maybe my insight here isn't so good hah)

for torso/hips/butt i like the boardshorts that R.E.D. has put out because they're pretty cheap, and they don't have too much going on, a nice loose fit, nor do people even notice you have protection on, they just look like boardshorts. But let me tell you they keep your ass covered when you fall back spinning on the edge of a box

Level Gloves, as referrenced earlier, are really good...they are the ones that are especially designed to protect your hands from fractures other protective gloves can give you, I got some on ebay for pretty cheap but I would advise you get these legit from them and make sure they fit you perfectly. Great gloves, and loads of good designs, check out their site

Lastly, I went down to Sports Authority and picked up their own brand name, cheapest i could find, volleyball knee pads. Whereas beginners usually have issues with the wrists, i think once you get to that intermediate level your knees start to get banged up and abused. So i like the Vball knee pads cause they're soft, low profile, save me when I fall forward on a frontside board, and sort of act as a knee brace, protecting me from hyperextension and what not. For five bucks, its totally worth it and it really doesn't constrict your motion


With that all said, I don't always rock all this stuff, just when I'm out there riding progressively tryin to throw down on new tricks (which is most of the time) while also reducing the chance of any stupid injuries that might endanger my season of riding


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Wrist guards are a joke, especially ones built into a glove. Most of those wrist guards if you fall drive the break point up and snap the arm in 2 places. There's one that's designed specifically for snowboarding and has a slew of pro athletes that it sponsors, can't think of the name of it but that'd be the only one I'd recommend.


Very true - most wristguards are a joke. Level gloves that I bought are 1 of the 2 wrist protection devices recommended by Wrist guards for snowboarders - www.ski-injury.com - Ski Injury


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm going snowboarding at 1 this afternoon, can you say that? It's ok go lift some weights and drink some HGH. Fucking meat head.


yea well Shawn White snowboarding for xbox 360 dont count buddy hahaha. Awwwww thats so cute you were looking up all my threads lol, following me around like a little puppy :laugh: come on puppy lets go for a little walk, seems like you need to tinkle haha


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> yea well Shawn White snowboarding for xbox 360 dont count buddy hahaha. Awwwww thats so cute you were looking up all my threads lol, following me around like a little puppy :laugh: come on puppy lets go for a little walk, seems like you need to tinkle haha


haha bro i don't know if i would play around too much with BA...He's one of the few guys on this site whose opinion I usually respect as being well-thought and having real experience behind. I think he's one of the few dudes who actually knows what he's talking about when it comes to snowboarding.

plus, I've learned you never want to be on the receiving side of BA's wraith haha, he will always make it rain on you and you will look like a jackass to the rest of the forum, I think its happened countless times

so yeah, thats just a friendly heads up


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

@Nyinfamous- Do you enjoy making yourself look like an idiot? (I didn't check any of your other posts to see if they are equally dumb)

I fully agree with enigmatic. Maybe you should be the one researching BA's posts and threads. Then you can check out his website dedicated to snowboarding and its progression.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Enigmatic said:


> haha bro i don't know if i would play around too much with BA...He's one of the few guys on this site whose opinion I usually respect as being well-thought and having real experience behind. I think he's one of the few dudes who actually knows what he's talking about when it comes to snowboarding.
> 
> plus, I've learned you never want to be on the receiving side of BA's wraith haha, he will always make it rain on you and you will look like a jackass to the rest of the forum, I think its happened countless times
> 
> so yeah, thats just a friendly heads up


yeaaa well its all fun and games im really not worried, its not like hes going to leave the sanctity of his lil comp room and come find me, I can feel him googling some way to come back at me right now. And yea Ive read some good stuff he wrote thats good and all, doesnt change the fact that hes a douchebag.



Snowolf said:


> As with all snowboarding, in the park your best protection is good judgment and "Easy Styling" it. Have fun and be careful.


very true!!!!!!


----------



## lopro (Oct 7, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Rain? Hell man it`s more like golf ball sized hail.....:laugh:


Haha. True that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> yea well Shawn White snowboarding for xbox 360 dont count buddy hahaha. Awwwww thats so cute you were looking up all my threads lol, following me around like a little puppy :laugh: come on puppy lets go for a little walk, seems like you need to tinkle haha


Strange I was taking a shower and getting my gear together to go shred. Wasn't bothering to look at your other threads, but something tells me you were looking at mine. I understand you live in the great east coast mecca of snowboarding NYC! No one cares that you have to drive to VT to shred, and I mean no one. Here's something you should do google Summit County CO, might be surprised that we can actually go ride. You're an a typical NYC meathead. I love you guys I really do you make me fucking laugh when you fly out here to shred, come in the shop, and try to act all tough. We get it you have something to prove cause your penis is the size of a vienna sausage. 

What's the puppy reference about? Are you a dog beater? Do you fight your pit bull to give you some sense of self worth cause you're a weaker person? Did someone take too much HGH today and then get their pump on to some shitty Metalica song? Are you roid raging out of control? Have fun being pissed off that you're stupid I'm going to do that snowboard thing.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i'd be opposed to wear anything other than a helmet, and even those seem to throw me off
i think the best defense in snowboarding is just to be fully aware of what you are doing
getting hurt is a possibility, but theres only one way to learn, and thats by making mistakes 

i think learning to fall on a snowboard is the most important thing


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> some shitty Metalica song


Hey now, leave Metallica out of this. 

Where are you riding? You hitting 4th of July bowl @ Breck, or St. Mary's?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Strange I was taking a shower and getting my gear together to go shred. Wasn't bothering to look at your other threads, but something tells me you were looking at mine. I understand you live in the great east coast mecca of snowboarding NYC! No one cares that you have to drive to VT to shred, and I mean no one. Here's something you should do google Summit County CO, might be surprised that we can actually go ride. You're an a typical NYC meathead. I love you guys I really do you make me fucking laugh when you fly out here to shred, come in the shop, and try to act all tough. We get it you have something to prove cause your penis is the size of a vienna sausage.
> 
> What's the puppy reference about? Are you a dog beater? Do you fight your pit bull to give you some sense of self worth cause you're a weaker person? Did someone take too much HGH today and then get their pump on to some shitty Metalica song? Are you roid raging out of control? Have fun being pissed off that you're stupid I'm going to do that snowboard thing.



hahaha uh oh looks like im getting under someones skin, ez buddy seems like your the one on the roid rage with your little rant there. am I making the "angry snowboarder" a little livid, you loosing control? relaxy there forum "gangsta". yea you go put all your gear on and sit on your mamas couch and play some shawn white, have fun with that.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> hahaha uh oh looks like im getting under someones skin, ez buddy seems like your the one on the roid rage with your little rant there. am I making the "angry snowboarder" a little livid, you loosing control? relaxy there forum "gangsta". yea you go put all your gear on and sit on your mamas couch and play some shawn white, have fun with that.


Don't mind BA, he's sexually frustrated. This is usually where he tries to demonstrate his unfocused anger and gets personal (because he knows you so well, obviously). Incidental comedy through the medium of E-badassery is his happy place.

Back to the topic. I use the SixSixOne pressure suit for mountain biking. It's obviously more restrictive than nothing, but it beats a bruised spine or broken ulna any day of the week. If I ever got into park (but I probably won't) my old ass would definitely wear it at first.

There's a couple of them on geartrade right now.

EDIT: Chainlove has an updated version of it abou 5 times a week. Just be patient, you'll see it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Wow this community is really active. That you for all the tips. I am looking into the Level gloves that were mentioned earlier. I think that I will get the Helmet, knee pads, wrist pads and compression shorts. 

Have any of you ever gone to the Ski and Snowboard show in Toronto? I was hoping to get that equipment there.

I was really unsure cause most of the riders that I see don't look like they were wearing any armour. I also didn't want to restrict any of my movements since I feel that that will cause me more injury. I am going to take a better look when I get home. 

Again, thanks for all the advice, if you guys have any more please don't stop 

Spastic Camel


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

I fractured my wrist 2 times doing other things so I need good wrist guards.. I use the RED wrist guards and they do the job right now.. I took a few hard falls and so far so good I love them!

Red Wrist Guard from Dogfunk.com

what do you all think of these? Is there somthing better?? I am all for having the best wrist protection... Like I said so far they are great


----------



## baseline6 (Mar 12, 2009)

Well this thread turned out to be a better read then i intended haha


----------



## Patrollerer (Jun 6, 2009)

I use a sixsixone upper and it protects mostly everything, wouldn't mind trying the poc spine protector though for just comps. Don't bother with wrist guards for some reason.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> hahaha uh oh looks like im getting under someones skin, ez buddy seems like your the one on the roid rage with your little rant there. am I making the "angry snowboarder" a little livid, you loosing control? relaxy there forum "gangsta". yea you go put all your gear on and sit on your mamas couch and play some shawn white, have fun with that.


Someones butt hurt that he's been called out for being the stereotypical douche bag from NYC. Should think before you talk about gear buddy cause you don't know shit and it shows. Oh and for the record I have 3 options for snowboarding year round, what does NYC have? OH pieces of shit like you.



Gnarly said:


> Hey now, leave Metallica out of this.
> 
> Where are you riding? You hitting 4th of July bowl @ Breck, or St. Mary's?


Metalica blows and I was hitting up Woodward.



MunkySpunk said:


> Don't mind BA, he's sexually frustrated. This is usually where he tries to demonstrate his unfocused anger and gets personal (because he knows you so well, obviously). Incidental comedy through the medium of E-badassery is his happy place.


This coming from a stupid upstate NYer. Touche sir touche! Oh man almost got me there. Sit down shut the fuck up and think before you post you dumb ass.


----------



## TeamSR (Apr 22, 2009)

I would personally say to stay away from wrist pads. The reason being is that if you fall hard enough, you will break another bone in your arm rather than your wrist. I have seen it happen on more than one occasion. 

Just a thought.


----------



## paul07ss (Dec 29, 2008)

TeamSR said:


> I would personally say to stay away from wrist pads. The reason being is that if you fall hard enough, you will break another bone in your arm rather than your wrist. I have seen it happen on more than one occasion.
> 
> Just a thought.


Thing is since I have fractured both wrists... when I fall even a little fall they hurt and are sore for days.. maybe they never healed correctly I am not sure but since I now wear the guards those falls dont hurt at all... Guess I will just try to take it easy


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Seriously whats up with these NYInfamous people and being so clueless?, It's like they're a match made in heaven for each other. Anywaaaays, Helmet for sure and I would say an ass pad/spinal guard is the way to go. Just try to tuck your arms in during a fall so you dont have to worry about the wrists. Easier said than done though , I'd practice some proper falling technique so muscle memory will take over.


----------



## xxfinnellxx (Aug 30, 2009)

helmet is a great one to have, find a cheap light weight one that can fit a hat underneath if you decide to take it off. crash pads are optional, ive considered getting some but their not that necessary. you seriously have to be a dumbshit to eat total shit in the park. and if you do eat shit, maybe only one out of 50 big ones might you break something.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> This coming from a stupid upstate NYer. Touche sir touche! Oh man almost got me there. Sit down shut the fuck up and think before you post you dumb ass.


:laugh: :laugh: Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Guys, let`s keep this on topic and discuss the issues and even the opinions, not the personal characteristics of the poster. There is too much personal ragging on each going on. Burton Avenger has been being gang raped here over one caustic comment he made; let it go.


I don't know. Anyone that doesn't like Metallica should be repeatedly gang raped. lol


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Gnarly said:


> I don't know. Anyone that doesn't like Metallica should be repeatedly gang raped. lol


i think the opposite should be true. haha


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

I've never worn any more protective gear, other than my helmet, but I may change that this year. After falling on boxes and nailing my knees on them (not to mention 'burning' the material on my pants a bit), and buying knee/shin armour for mountain biking this summer, I'm gonna try them on the slopes this winter... there may be a bit of interference between my boots and the shin armour though... we'll see.

I'd like some impact shorts too, but I haven't found anything I like, yet.


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm a newby so have to use some protection against myself..and even if I feel comfort riding the slope I won't bet much on every one around feel the same, so I'll better keep myself protected against them too.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Broke my tailbone last season on concrete ice that had been built up over a month. I'll be investing in some kind of protection this year.


----------



## deepakhj (Nov 11, 2008)

I picked up those Sessions D3O padded thermals and they are light but still provide protection. Got them 60-70% off.. I also rock Level gloves because I have broken my wrist anymore and don't want to risk doing anymore damage.


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

I wear my 661 padded shorts that I use for Dirt Bike riding


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

anyone try one of these? called Core Saver

:: SixSixOne Protection ::


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

I want the Assault Pressure Suit from SixSixOne.
Too bad GearTrade doesn't accept Canadian credit cards.
I can still buy it from other places for $100 US + shipping... but that's double what they go for on GT.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

"I am only aware of two individual cases where snowboarders wearing guards have sustained upper arm fractures, possibly as a result of wearing a guard. This must be compared to the thousands of potential wrist injuries that guards have prevented or reduced in severity."

--from that ski-injury website.

As for wrist guards, I don't wear them cause I know not to throw my hands out like that. But my wife, for whatever reason can't stop herself from doing it and cracked a bone in her wrist last year. So she wears them now. not wearing a helmet is retarded though. you want to ruin your vacation, or your season just cause you're too cool for one?


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

xtreme23 said:


> anyone try one of these? called Core Saver
> 
> :: SixSixOne Protection ::


That looks like the the batman suit before he painted it black


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

Hopefully I can revive this thread without reviving the flame war.

I have worn helmets, tail bone protection, and occasional wrist guards for the past two seasons, but want to start going bigger this year and would like to start looking into upper body armor.

Has anyone checked out POC? I picked up the Spine Vest and the Spine Vest Tee off of backcountry with the intention of sending one back.

















The thing that attracted me to them though is that they use a high-tech soft polymer in the back plate that stiffens up when you take a hit (similar to D3o). They call it Visco-Elastic Polymer Dough (VPD). It claims to be one of the few armor pieces on the market that reaches CE 1621-2 Level 2 motorcycle certification (the highest one they give out).

I got them 20% off, but they retail at $220 and $300 respectively, so they're still going to put me out a pretty penny if I keep either... but at the same time, it's worth it to me if they're genuinely more protective than the cheaper options. My questions are whether the CE-certification (meant for motorcycling) even means anything for snowboarding and whether people in the know think they'll even make a difference over cheaper options. Even though they're expensive, I'll pull the trigger if they can minimize the risk of paying a hell of a lot more in hospital bills (or worse).

Couple other things I'm looking at the Head one that BurtonAvenger mentioned, Slytech 2nd Skin (apparently sponsors the USA Ski team, and ridden by Romain Demarchi and Wolle Nyvelt... found out about it through the Neverland DVD packaging), and something called the Forcefield Back Protector. Those last two both have CE-certification as well (so does the Slytech).

Any feedback? Anyone used these on the mountain or heard anything about them?


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

Man that's a lot of armor!!!

I usually just wear a helmet, but I'm looking to get butt pads this season.

Anyone have experience with these?

:: SixSixOne Protection ::


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm not an expert but I think the motorcycle rating thing would take into consideration how quickly something wears away while your ass is sliding down the road after you have come off your bike. Not something that we have to worry about. I'm sure though that direct impacts have a lot to do with that rating as well. 

I don't ride park but I have been considering chest armour. I do a lot of trees and I have heard horror storys of people hitting trees hauling ass and the end result is not pretty. I heard some dude died in Colorado a few years back when he hit a tree and it broke a heap of ribs and one went through his heart. Ouch!


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

god DAMN son!


----------



## newbie2009 (Apr 8, 2009)

Gnarly,

Thanks for the link to that article on wrist injuries and wrist guards. That's a really interesting study. 

As for the few guys who said don't wear a wrist brace because it'll cause a break in another place. 
Trust me, unless it's in the shoulder joint, it would be better to get a fracture in another place.

No breaks would be ideal but the forearm, humerus, even in the elbow joint, would be preferential over the
wrist.


----------



## kimchijajonshim (Aug 19, 2007)

newbie2009 said:


> Gnarly,
> 
> Thanks for the link to that article on wrist injuries and wrist guards. That's a really interesting study.
> 
> ...


Yea. Can't imagine a wrist guard getting anything as far up as the humerus, but a forearm break is definitely preferable to a wrist injury. Bigger bones are definitely easier to set and "fix" than wrist bones.


----------

